

Ask HN: What plugins are you using for Ruby in your Text Editor? - vonklaus

What plugins for syntax highlighting, snippets and linting have you found to be the most helpful for your productivity. Sublime doesn&#x27;t seem to have very precise syntax highlighting.<p>I found a snippet repo on github for Ruby:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;accessd&#x2F;sublime-useful-ruby-snippets<p>And use SublimeLint with the Ruby package. I really need to get a better syntax highlighter though.
======
jhwhite
I'm using ERB Sublime Snippets. Right now that's the only Ruby/Rails specific
plugin.

[https://github.com/matthewrobertson/ERB-Sublime-
Snippets](https://github.com/matthewrobertson/ERB-Sublime-Snippets)

